# fastest water change



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I can change water like these guys man it would save me a lot of time.

YouTube - Fastest changing water!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha nice its like 110% waterchange!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you don't mind a wet floor 

My SW sump is 3 feet from my french drain sump that pump right out to the drain. The 150g is about 10 feet.

My biggest problem is refilling the tank. In Asia the water is warm. In Canada, after a couple minutes, the water come out freezing cold espcially around this time of the year.

Imagine the storage and heating require for water changes.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I can drain like that with my tank, since i have a 3 1/2 outlet for draining and like gklaw mention its the refilling that killing me. For 40% water change on my tank I would need about 3 hot water tank to get the right tank temperature and a lot of Prime as well . Oh and 3 to 4 hours of waiting for refilling as well.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Technically doable if you have a instant gas hot water heater. I am trying to plumb in a thermostatic mixing valve. All my water go direct from tap through a carbon filter straight to the tank without Prime of anything. Have been doing that for 12 months for FW, 4 months or so with dicus. Currently I cross hot and cold before going thru the filter. Temperature need to be adjusted manually.

I can now get the water reasonable close to the tank water. However, the flow need to be slow or there will be quite a bit of fine bubbles introduced into the tank. Setting up a couple of sump. Hopefully if I fill water to the sump at a higher flow, the could avoid tooo much bubbles into the main tank.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Gotta feel sorry for the fish in the tank beside the discus ...anyone need a pressure washing. The one fish was getting blown around pretty good there .
But yea , under 10 minuets ..gotta like that....even if the fish don't.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

I remember reading about a Singapore Discus farm that had automatic water changes like this but the water would go into a pond with lots of plants to filter out all the fish waste and then reuse it.

I guess they have to since I would think water would be more expensive in Singapore then in Malaysia......... $1000 US water a month........ that's crazy.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> I can drain like that with my tank, since i have a 3 1/2 outlet for draining and like gklaw mention its the refilling that killing me. For 40% water change on my tank I would need about 3 hot water tank to get the right tank temperature and a lot of Prime as well . Oh and 3 to 4 hours of waiting for refilling as well.


I was running into that problem until I got the hot water on demand system. Now my wife can take a shower, the dish washer can be on and I can still refill the tank with warm water


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

josephl said:


> I was running into that problem until I got the hot water on demand system. Now my wife can take a shower, the dish washer can be on and I can still refill the tank with warm water


I am looking into that but haven't got the time to check for price yet. Maybe this summer I can have one install myself.


----------

